# Least favourite game?



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Least favourite PC game?*

Basically the opposite of the "Fav game" thread. What's your least favourite game, and why didn't you like it? (Keep it friendly - this is not meant to start a conflict.)


There are two games which really disappointed me, and they disappointed me for the same reason:

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King

The first three Harry Potter games had you learning spells and using them in certain situations. They also had a third-person camera. The fourth game had a terrible camera angle, and the spell system was awful. I only played the first section - the Quidditch World Cup, and was so bored and annoyed that I never played it again.

Return of the King had the same camera angle, and it played more like a console game than a PC game, which just annoyed me (I don't like console games).


So, what games didn't you like, and why?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Any sports games but especially AFL or NRL ones.

Logic behind this is... if you are going to play sports, go outside and do it, dont waste your money and good developers time by having them make a new sports game every year with the only changes being an updated players list, just please... don't do it.


----------



## etali (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree about sports games, they seem pretty silly to me. I don't mind management ones (F1 Manager, Football Manager) but the more action based ones just don't hold any interest.


----------



## DJDizzy1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Football games. Just because I don't watch football and would never play it in real life. Just get bored to fast even with all the special effects.


----------



## dojo (Sep 8, 2006)

Diablo I and II. Huge disapointments. Some said that Diablo II was better than Sacred, yeah, they wished ...


----------



## funandcool (Sep 2, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> Any sports games but especially AFL or NRL ones.
> 
> Logic behind this is... if you are going to play sports, go outside and do it, dont waste your money and good developers time by having them make a new sports game every year with the only changes being an updated players list, just please... don't do it.


very true. In fact, I only tried sports games like once or something.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I was also rather disappointed with The Matrix - Path of Neo. It came out a couple of years or so after Enter the Matrix, and yet the graphics were nothing, compared with the previous game. I enjoy the visual aspect of a game, and when a company makes a sequel to a game, I expect the sequel to have graphics as good as or better than the original's graphics. I was sorely disappointed...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Lol, yes, it was quite funny.
Strange though, when they make a game based on a movie, they usually make the graphics on the box better than what the actual graphics in the game are, yet they didn't do this with Path of Neo.
The images on the box directly parallel the in-game visuals, all blurry with a bad camera angle and low poly models...
Makes you wonder how they can ruin such a brilliant concept so horribly...


----------



## supersheep (Jul 25, 2006)

Just Cause, although it's a good game. Why? Because it could have been the best damn game ever made.
If it had been designed for the PC, it would have been brilliant. As it is, it'll be fun, but it's an XBox game, not a PC one.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think I've ever really played a game that I hated. I have a few that lost my interest quite quickly: Doom 3 and any of the Command and Conquers. Doom 3 gives me a heart attack everytime I play it and it gets annoying. I'm not big on strategy games so when I play one it takes a lot to keep me. Warcraft 2&3 and starcraft were awesome, but C&C's always were boring to me.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that Age of Empire III was a disappointment. I loved the second one, but number three was not as good


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Necro-post! :laugh: 
I have to agree though. I loved AOE2, AOE3 has better visuals, physics, gameplay and is more balanced but it just didn't capture me like the second did. It just seems weak, bland. Boring if you will. :4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The graphics are great, but it did not fell like i was playing Age of Empires. It felt like i was playing a different game


----------



## villion (Feb 1, 2007)

enchanted arms for xbox 360


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Survivor: The Interactive Review (Game Revolution review - not work safe).

Warning: The above review may make you laugh long and hard.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

:laugh: I couldn't stop laughing for at least 10 minutes. Heck, i'm still grinning. That has to be THE BEST review I have ever read for any game. Ever.

If you haven't already read it, take a moment to read it. It's well worth it. ray:


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

I have to respectfully disagree with the knock on sports games.

My buddies and I absolutely *love* hockey, but as you probably know, it's a very expensive sport to play: with the cost of equipment, getting into a league (even if it's just houseleague), transportation, etc. etc. Yes, there's road-hockey but at my previous place of residence (where I lived with 2 buddies), the best place we had to play was a parkinglot out back.. and even then, we had no nets. Often the facilities/funds/necessary people/weather outside just doesn't allow it.

We've played some outstanding games of 2K6 on Xbox and Xbox360 and have had an amazing time.. whether it be against each other, or teamed up against the computer.

I'll agree that, for the most part, they are basically the same with an updated roster, however every once in a while one comes along that changes everything (the new hockey by EA games for 360 puts an entirely new spin on the controls and, once familiar with, allows you a much higher level of control)


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Least favourite PC game?*



Indoril Nerevar said:


> Basically the opposite of the "Fav game" thread. What's your least favourite game, and why didn't you like it? (Keep it friendly - this is not meant to start a conflict.)
> 
> 
> There are two games which really disappointed me, and they disappointed me for the same reason:
> ...


lotr return of the king? are you serious! that was a good game.

Vietcong and tombraider are definetly the worst. i got at yard sale for 6 dollars, but tomb raider crashed computer immediatly, and i played vietcong for about 15 minutes before i quit and uninstalled it. both terrible games.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

any nascar game. some racing games are good, but NASCAR games have always sucked imo. another game that sucks is windows


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i honestly forget the name of it,but it was an activision made star trek game.the thing was horrid took 5 minutes to turn your ship around,and no this wasnt lag either lol.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The early Star Trek games were pretty boring, yeah. They got better as they went on though.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

speaking of that i am going to try the trek game made by bethesda.i wonder if its graphics will be as good as oblivion,but in space of course.:laugh:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hijacking my own thread for a second...

I'm looking forward to playing the new Star Trek game. Bethesda make awesome games (Morrowind, Oblivion, etc.) so I can't wait to see what they've done with Star Trek. The screenshots I've seen have been fantastic in terms of graphics, and what I've read about the games has sounded great. I guess we'll have to actually play it to see though.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

another junker: Theme Park. roller coaster tycoon was so much better


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yet another: The Nomad Soul (from 2000, I think). Strange gameplay and very sloooow. I think David Bowie, somehow, was involved in that project.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

X-Men 3: The Official Game. 

It doesn't even follow the storyline of X3, and it's too repetitive 

Quake 4 was also a huge letdown (for me). I expected something better than a repeat of Doom 3. The first few minutes I played seemed like they cut and pasted the story from Doom.


----------



## ibfcqvpnic (Mar 25, 2007)

Runescape


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ibfcqvpnic said:


> Runescape


VERY TRUE


----------



## Levorio (Apr 10, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i honestly forget the name of it,but it was an activision made star trek game.the thing was horrid took 5 minutes to turn your ship around,and no this wasnt lag either lol.


Have you tried star trek legacy??? talk about horrid...I wish i had read the reviews prior to buying it...the controls are horrible!


----------



## bigmike504 (Dec 17, 2006)

Battlefield: Vietnam

I think I might be standing alone on this one... but I have been playing the battlefield franchise to its fullest since the realease of BF1942. But for some reason I found BFV as having sloppy gameplay, controls, and graphics.

Dotn get me wrong... BF1942, BF2, and BF2142 are all superior games, but BFV just seems out of place with the others when you look back on it.

Anyways, thats just my 2 cents. :wink:


----------



## anno (Aug 28, 2006)

New Word Order (WikiPedia). So bad that I shudder slightly when I think of the half an hour I wasted "playing" it. I actually threw it away rather than give it to anyone, which is what I would normally do in that situation.


----------



## hawka187 (Apr 19, 2007)

Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness, that has to be number 1, controls horrible and very glitchy :upset:


----------



## theswami (Apr 23, 2007)

How's about Dungeon Lords - I can't believe that one actually made it onto store shelves. Completely buggy and unfinished. Could have been a great game and a large community of people waiting a long time for it to release, which made all the more disappointing.

Some developer could still finish that game and make a mint off of it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ibfcqvpnic said:


> Runescape


lulz for GREAT TRUTH!


----------



## Takemeseriously (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree AOE3 sucked. It wasn't like AOE2. Building walls, moving through a mountain of upgrades, hordes of pikemen>swordsmen>archers>seige coming at you and using your own to defend your base, flank them to end it with calvary, then use the cals to strike while they're army is down, thats what i want to do... lol.


----------



## mark5hs (Apr 7, 2007)

GI combat. some really really crappy game I got 4 years ago for $5. it was terrible on every immaginable level. also I played that survivor interactive game once and it was quite horrid as well


----------



## Takemeseriously (Apr 26, 2007)

Stick to last post by me:

Not shoot some stupid british villagers with a freakin cannon; they think they can make that fun with the game engine allowing them to fly around, not even always realisticly. Sometimes they would get right out blown up. Also must add a miss interface, because all AOE games range is 100% hit ratio(exept seige).


----------



## MaximumRockage (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Sneak King released for the Xbox and 360 from Burger King. Bad idea. Bad.


----------



## jens_w (May 20, 2007)

Basicly any game that gets screwed up by stupid camera glitches or idiotic gameplay :s
Can't find any examples right now but I'll get back at you guys


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

World of Warcraft. Tactical Ops. GTA Vice.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I love Vice City, how can you say that? :grin:


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

I prefer GTA 3


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I did not really like San Andreas as much as Vice city, I found it too big! I don't really remember 3 it has been about 3 years since I played it last.


----------



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

I know i will stand alone on this one. But halo, 1, 2 and yes, 3...


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Least favorite game is hard. I've played some pretty crappy ones.

Just about every movie-based game sucks.


----------



## Traska (Jul 29, 2007)

All-time least favorite game is Star Wars Rebellion. Easy title win there.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

Counterstrike cant stand it and also games like WOW cant stand them either


----------



## Xaser3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Probably any of the sports games, like... Running, or swimming... how pointless. You can do it in real life for cheaper!

You've got to love games that REALLY Stretch your imagination. So these sports games are just lame!


----------



## tatsumaru (Apr 1, 2005)

All of the Tomb Raider games.... *Yawn*


----------



## go4the1 (Jun 8, 2006)

WoW (dont be hatin')

and Doom (any of them)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

nascar games rule. though i really don't like the new generation of EA nascar games. they arn't really simulations, unlike the ultra-realistic papyrus nascar sims. also, i hate most sci-fi and fantasy games. (yeah, i'm the ultra-realistic reality-simulation type)


----------



## aspinn (Nov 21, 2007)

*Console:* Kameo (xbox 360)
*PC:* runescape  cant stand it
*Other: * pacman =D that game drives me nuts lol


----------



## mojo88 (Dec 14, 2005)

World War II sniper, or any game made by groove games...thiese are the biggest pieces of crud in terms of graphics, gameplay and general action i have ever seen...the only thing they have going for them is that they are cheap......and i wonder why that is? Fourteen thumbs down on Groove Games............:upset:


----------



## Ironballs (Dec 2, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> nascar games rule. though i really don't like the new generation of EA nascar games. they arn't really simulations, unlike the ultra-realistic papyrus nascar sims. also, i hate most sci-fi and fantasy games. (yeah, i'm the ultra-realistic reality-simulation type)


Me too, I loved NASCAR 4, and the last Papyrus NASCAR game (2003). The EA NASCAR games are AWFUL.


I can't stand any racing game which thinks it's a sim, but turns out to be an arcade game. Like the Race Driver series.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Games like RuneScape, Maple Story, etc. They cause so many problems that it's hard NOT to hate them.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow this one is a tough one. So many bad games. I think I'm going to go with the Splinter Cell series. I've never been so frustrated by a game before these. I didn't even bother with any of them after Pandora Tomorrow.

I know someone will call me crazy! But I just don't like that sense of, "IM NEVER GOING TO GET PAST THIS LEVEL!!!"

Just drives me up the wall.

I think the game that succeeded at sneaking was: Thief 3. That game is a masterpiece.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lords of the realm II and any tycoon ripoff game such as petshop tycoon, casino tycoon, hot dog stall tycoon, etc.


----------



## reddevils78 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey NFS Carbon was equally bad.. nothing new.. no good plot.. not much good cars


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Halo 2 comes to mind straight away, but there's plenty of games i dis-like.

oh another one just came into my head, Boiling point, it should have been one of the best games ever, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree with the above, Halo 2 (PC) was the biggest game disappointment I've had, mainly coz of the ending. Plus I'm certain I remember doing a particular level on the X-Box that simply wasn't there - or maybe I dreamed it.
But also the checkpointing was terrible, in Halo 1 you could enter at any saved checkpoint for your favourite bit, but in 2 you have to play through the entire level! Pah.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't even get to the end of the game, I played 1 and a half levels of halo 2 before i turned it off, never put it on again.


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

ET on the Atari's a bit ****.

No, I just saw a YouTube video showing how crap it was and how it's the worst game in the world. To be serious, I really don't like Dragonball GT on the Playstation. The Dragonball series is actually my favourite anime but some of the games are just horrible, although I'm planning on doing the training courses on the new Dragonball Z game on the Nintendo Wii. :1angel:

Oh and about Dragonball GT on the Playstation, I took it back for a game called Elemental Pinball. :laugh: Still a bit rubbish but it's an alright game for it's console (which was good at the time).


----------



## The_Designer (Jan 4, 2008)

football games:upset:


----------



## johnlemon (Feb 24, 2008)

I have got one word for you all TETRIS
i knowits very famous and all but i hate it.


----------



## screen317 (Mar 23, 2006)

Power Shovel.


----------



## Joshie (Feb 27, 2008)

24 The game. The gameplay for me was bad and it was too much like watching an episode the whole time with some small parts of gameplay.


----------



## Karlos-Elite (Mar 8, 2008)

I' d have to say WoW, alot of people seem to get 'stuck' into it and become addicted to the game... The next think you'll get is WoWR (World of Warcraft Rehab) where you get people staning up saying things like "Hi, My name is 2gud4u and I'm a lvl24 knight-elf"...

It would be awesome if Oblivion was online =D


----------



## rich.bronson (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't remember the name of it, but that ECW wrestling game for Nintendo 64 had to be one of the worst games I ever played.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

pirates of the Caribbean online, runescape, maple story those 3 games are the worst games ive ever played and whats kinda funny about POTCO you only get a WEEK of full screen untill you cough up like $20 a month (us) just for a little faster servers (1megabit per second faster!!!) and full screen oh and places no-one would even care about going to


----------



## amarr (Jun 17, 2008)

world of boorcraft how so many people can play and enjoy that pile of garbage is beond me 

halo3 bloody letdown not very dif from the other 2 

guild snors


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

The Sims games!
They annoy me with all their bloody expansions.
It's all you see on the shelves and bump off all the good games!
I mean who wants The Sims: Toilet Furniture expansion? Honestly.


----------



## johnny1994 (Jun 18, 2008)

halo 3 , gears of war, crysis, cod 4
BEST 4 GAMES EVR MADE


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

i don't like sports games like football, ragby and all(although i kinda like basketball games)

i also hate mmos like:

lineage
world of warcraft
guild wars
and most of their kind with possible exceptions like pirates of the burning sea and eve.

and movie games(iron-man anybody)


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

amarr said:


> world of boorcraft how so many people can play and enjoy that pile of garbage is beond me
> 
> halo3 bloody letdown not very dif from the other 2
> 
> guild snors


i have better name for wow and guild wars
-world of warcrap
-guild worse

also lineage 2

slimeage 2:grin:


----------



## sweden man (Aug 16, 2008)

i agreed that doom 3 gave me like a heart attack last time i played it since it was so dark and i was like 12 and tottaly freaked out when a dead police came out from a cover and started spraying me with bullets
:4-gun::06:


----------



## Justinx14 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ya, I would have to go with sports games too. It just always seemed really stupid to me, just go outside with a bunch of friends and play it for real, way more fun that way, lol..

Although, there was one sport game I did like. NFL Street 2, was a lot of fun for a while, then it got old.

But Halo 3 was a really huge disappointment for me. I always liked the Halo games up until that one.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Twysta` said:


> The Sims games!
> They annoy me with all their bloody expansions.
> It's all you see on the shelves and bump off all the good games!
> I mean who wants The Sims: Toilet Furniture expansion? Honestly.


Agreed. And those stupid **** noises they make!!! I can hear them now!! 

AHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Splitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> Any sports games but especially AFL or NRL ones. Logic behind this is... if you are going to play sports, go outside and do it, dont waste your money and good developers time by having them make a new sports game every year with the only changes being an updated players list, just please... don't do it.


I completely disagree, sport games are very fun to play multi-player with a group of friends. Obviously if your sitting there playing solo for 6 hours they're going to be boring.


----------



## amarr (Jun 17, 2008)

EVE ONLINE but only when your some little cairbear farmer that starts crying when u steal his ore blow him up and salvage his ship seeing as ccp seems to work like this 

""when the marcos and farmers start to cry ccp comes skipping""

37.5% hit to your sec stat for podding thanks alot ccp


but still

chinese farmer + gankathron FTW = tears:grin:


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

No ******* way!  Diablo 2 was so good, the only reason i dont play it is because of the graphics, its SO .. whats the word? it captivates you, if you know what your doing.. Imo its better than wow, and im a wow addict, if diablo had some cooler graphics/areas and maybe some 3d effects like command and conquer where you could turn the camera, it would indeed be MY game of all time  But i totally agree on sports games, its stupid.. The only "sport" game i would play was a boxing game, but on a wii.. lol


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, and uhm.. i dont like the manager games, total waste of time imo


----------



## Spectr3 (Oct 17, 2008)

My choice would be Daikatana.

Any game with severe technical glitches is a no-no for me, but having to kill mechanical fireflies and frogs with the most stupid pair of sidekicks ever conceived is just criminal.


----------



## dr. feel good (Oct 5, 2008)

bomberman, i know its old, but it just sucked. there is no other way todescribe bomberman, it just sucked


----------



## Nashy19 (Oct 18, 2008)

Gunz - Just terrible

Halo - I'm not touchy that, far too nerdy.


----------



## bigBOSSman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

basketball...hockey...most football ones...and golf ::shivers:: all suckk


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You kids and yer new-fangled games.

The worst game of all time is ET. I don't want to describe the brain-saddening boredom of this game. Even for its time, it sucked complete balls.

ANY FPS makes my list of "worst games ever".

As for RuneScape: what do you want for free? At least you have to activate more than three circuits in your brain to play.


----------



## Rocketpass (Nov 10, 2008)

not a big fan of the golf games lol


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Halo 3

-

Single-player was boring
Multiplayer was annoying


----------



## Dkoolist1 (Dec 9, 2008)

i used to like playing runescape when i wuz like 8
then it just started to suck, badly. i just didn't understand the hype.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

dojo said:


> Diablo I and II. Huge disapointments. Some said that Diablo II was better than Sacred, yeah, they wished ...


yeah it was upsetting, i wounder if Diablo III will be good..btw D3 was annocued if you don't believe me.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

runescape and combat arms, and sugar rush(its in cb, but its not open anymore)
Combat arms is stupid, way to easy and to many hackers, runescape is a browser game and mad boring, sugar rush was like a cheap copy of super smash bros for a 2 year old.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Well Halo 3 to be franct, Really halo 1 and 2 were great (except 2's ending, I mean !?!) I mean the re-addition of the assault was great but was just overkill. Multi's good though :-D. Call of duty WoW. I hate it everyone loves it, I have no idea why. It's on the cod4 engine but they ****** it up! multi is hopeless and don't get me started on single. Sure vehicles were good but you can't get in them you just get sniped or pinned down. ******* horrible.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sin 1, I can't get into it. It looks like a really bad implimentation of ID Tech 2.

Translation: Sin 1, it looks like a joke. I can't believe it's using the Quake II engine.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I jumped to the last, so if I duplicate sorry.

Worst game ever........... E.T. for the Atari 2600


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha I can imagine!

EDIT: Sorry (WHY POST?) Won't do it again! ray:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

well I hate Nascar games, what's the point of racing in a circle??? BORING LIKE HELL!!!
I was disappointed with Path of Neo, The graphics and the gameplay could be lot better, they spent billions on the movie, why can't they spend a million on the game? 
Need for Speed ProStreet, when the first trailer of the game comes out, I thought I will play a game like the Burnout series, crashing all over the place, well when the game came out, I bought it and.... SURPRISE SURPRISE : BORING!!! 
I also don't like turn based strategy, I see that this genre lacks the action so it's, you know what : BORING!!
:grin:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

My brother and I would race the wrong way and take out computer player's cars on Nascar 98' lol

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves for NES was bad too.


----------



## CLAY_JoE (Dec 30, 2008)

Call of Duty World At War.....what an epic fail:sigh:

I would say World of Warcraft but little kids like it, and I don't have a problem with that, its grown adults that play that game that are just......weird :normal:

And yea games based on movies usually suck, although I have have hopes for Alien:Colonial Marines :smile:


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

CLAY_JoE said:


> Call of Duty World At War.....what an epic fail:sigh:
> 
> I would say World of Warcraft but little kids like it, and I don't have a problem with that, its grown adults that play that game that are just......weird :normal:
> 
> And yea games based on movies usually suck, although I have have hopes for Alien:Colonial Marines :smile:


what? Runescape is the one the little kids play. World of warcraft is made for 16+ because you have to pay 12 year olds cant really make $30 a month for the timecards which are usually always gone in the first hour they get to the shop at and parents who pay $15 a month for their child to ruin the experience for others are complete and utter *bzzzt* heads. [/rant]


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

CSS is for 18+ but it SOUNDS like we have as young as 12 playing it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Theatre of War
a lot of hunting games (very few are good)
Xbox ported games which either have poor controls or are poorly ported with horrible system requirements


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

af3 said:


> CSS is for 18+ but it SOUNDS like we have as young as 12 playing it.


only because you have to pay to buy it instead of pay to play.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Xbox ported games which either have poor controls or are poorly ported with horrible system requirements


In short GTA IV. Oh it could have been so much better without the bad performance and DRM garbage.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I was thinking GTA 4 but you know I really like the game its just that the system requirements are worse than crysis


----------



## amarr (Jun 17, 2008)

Eve online quantum rise

This will be a longone u have been warned 


For 1 the new cap Indy ship the orca is being used by so many macros to stripmine all belts in highsec of there veldspar ore this is pushing trot prices sky high and making ships more expensive and the buy eve online isk @ evegoldwhatever are flooding local chat again.


now thanks to the speed nerf most minny HACs ska the vagabond (fagabond) are useless along with a nanofag Ishtar

Thanks to the missile nerf the raven BS is now useless for missions along with pretty much all caldari ships 

The mount if falcons is making solo pvp impossable unless u luke being permajammed

All minny capitals are crap 

Moms are too expensive and crap 

And goonswarm I mean NOOBswarm are still alive somehow


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea i played Eve online before, gets pretty annoying after you realize its going to take a year before you have a reasonably good ship


----------

